# Screen shots of 622 GUI



## TVSaurus (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm curious to know what the GUI looks like on the 622. I'm considering switching to Dish and would like to see how the DVR compares to the D*/Tivo unit I have and hate.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Here


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53590

If that review doesn't have enough screenshots in it, check out the 942 review I wrote last year - the GUI is exactly the same.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39968


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Here ya go: http://www.dbstalk.com/622review/DBSTalkViP622Review.pdf
The above is a total review and contains GUI screen shots. Enjoy.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow.... 3 responses at one time.


----------



## TVSaurus (Dec 2, 2005)

My goodness! I've never seen so many replies so quick! 

lol

Thank you.


----------



## NoMax (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello,

I am a current D* subscriber who is tired waiting for more HD content, so I am thinking about switching to E*. I have a question about the 622 HD-DVR. If I set it up and connect 2 TV's, can I see on TV2 all of the recordings that I scheduled on TV1? In other words, is it like having 2 TV's connected to one shared hard drive, or can you only see TV1 recorded content on TV1 and TV2 recorded content on TV2?

I also read somewhere that the 622 is leased. Does that mean there is a monthly lease fee in addition to the DVR fee?

What will I be missing coming off of a Tivo and going to the 622? The 622 looks far superior! 

PS: I never thought there were so many Kung Fu movies shot in HD! :lol: 

Cheers,

NM


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The "My Recordings" list is shared. Record it on TV1 or TV2 - watch it on either.
Yes, there is a $6 lease fee in addition to the DVR fee.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I recently swithed also. My monthy payment has worked out to be about the same, although it gets pretty hard to compare with all the pricing games D* and E* are playing. The DVR lease fee works out to about $60/year, which is cheap considering the cost of the HD DVR. Since D* is going over to a lease program also, I decided that wasn't an issue for me.

As for the 622, it's different from the HR10, no doubt. It took me a few weeks to get used to it, but I'm happy with it. There are some things a Tivo does nicer, some things the 622 does nicer, but one big plus is how much faster the 622 is.

It's been 2 months since I switched, and I haven't regretted it at all.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

You can also go to the source.

Go to the dishnetwork web site and download the manual:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/userguides_manuals/index.shtml


----------



## NoMax (Aug 25, 2006)

OK - I'm confused. I have to pay $200 for the HD-DVR PLUS a $6 per month lease fee? What is the $200 for if I have to lease it?

NM


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

NoMax said:


> OK - I'm confused. I have to pay $200 for the HD-DVR PLUS a $6 per month lease fee? What is the $200 for if I have to lease it?
> 
> NM


Because they can . :sure:


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

NoMax said:


> OK - I'm confused. I have to pay $200 for the HD-DVR PLUS a $6 per month lease fee? What is the $200 for if I have to lease it?
> NM


It's for the privilege of paying them $6 a month to lease it.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

James Long said:


> The "My Recordings" list is shared. Record it on TV1 or TV2 - watch it on either.
> Yes, there is a $6 lease fee in addition to the DVR fee.


I actually wish this could be changed via an option. TV1 is my plasma and TV2 is in my daughter's room. I sure wish I could lock her TV2 out from accidentally deleting my shows I recorded on TV1!

Mike


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is on the wish list. About the only solution now is to protect all of the programs you don't want deleted (not a bad idea anyways).

Preventing TV1 programs from being watched on TV2 is also on the wish list. I believe that can be done by locking the channel the program was recorded from on TV2 (requiring a password to view that channel or its recorded content).


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry to bump this but I'm still getting information before I decide if I want to switch. If the tuner is with TV1 in my living room and TV2 is in my bedroom, how does someone sitting in the bedroom change the channel?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

TV2 uses a UHF remote to change channels through walls.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> TV2 uses a UHF remote to change channels through walls.


and this won't screw up someone in the living room watching something else?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not unless you are in "single mode".
Leave it in dual mode and it is like having two receivers sharing the same hard drive.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

sounds like a system seller to me if I ever heard one.


----------

